# More bad news for Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

, Egypt has fallen to the lowest rank out of 140 countries evaluated in terms of safety and security just behind Pakistan, Chad and Yemen, in the World Economic Forum (WEF)'s Travel and Tourism (T&T) Competitiveness index, released last week.




I find this strange as I have an oil man friend in the Yeman and he tells me he has a security guard who carries an AK47 and travels every where with him.. I don't see things that bad here.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Another boost for tourism.....NOT!!!!


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Yes - but in Yement this is nothing unusual!
EVERYONE carries (or has it just hidden out of sightg - ans AK 47.

That's why so many people are killed at weddings!!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Can't say I disagree. With rumors of a ban on duty free alcohol, and another attempted raid on semiramsis on Tuesday night, there is clearly little concept of those in power on what it means on being welcoming to tourists. On any given day, there could be strikes, or attacks, or worse.


----------

